# DOS Regedit?



## TripleCrown (Nov 4, 2001)

Are there any DOS utils that allow you to edit the windows registry?


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

http://www.computerhope.com/registry.htm#05 says No

http://web.cs.mun.ca/~michael/regutils/doc/regedit.html says that it might work, but isn't guaranteed.

However, http://www.cwdixon.com/support/win98_support/registry03.htm says the following


> *Accessing the Registry in Real Mode*
> Registry Editor runs in MS-DOS real mode. If you can boot your computer to MS-DOS mode, you can access Registry Editor. The file Regedit.exe is on the Windows startup disk and in the \Windows folder. For more information about using Regedit, type Regedit with no command line option at the command prompt, and a help screen appears advising you how to use this tool.
> 
> C:\WINDOWS\regedit
> ...


----------

